# In memory of Kascha- Happy birthday!



## kascha13 (Jul 21, 2008)

We had to put our first shepherd Kascha down in January. It would have been her 14th birthday last week. Although we have rescued another gsd who helps brighten our days since then, we still miss her terribly and think about her every day.

Happy birthday old girl!

When is it time to say goodbye
To all the love we've known 
When is it time to end your pain
And leave us all alone?

I watched you on your good days when
I felt your strength renewed
But shortly after little ups
the down days did ensue

We ride this roller coaster of
Emotions as we try
To make it through another day and yet, I can't deny

That as I look into your face
On days that were bad
I saw a look that beckoned me
It's tired, hurt and sad

The spark we used to see
Behind those lovely eyes
Grew ever crowded
By life's inhumane side

I tried to see beyond the pain
You must have felt with every step
And yet I whispered to myself
This might get better yet

If I could bear to watch you
Another day or two
I justified my reasons
To ensure I clinged to you

For letting go is harder for
The person left behind
It means if we let you go
We couldn't turn back time

Back when you were full of life
And every day had promise and adventure for you

The hardest part in this
Is ever knowing why
We have to be courageous
And have to say goodbye

Soon we have to face the
Outcome that we dread
And holding on more
Would only hurt you in the end

You gave us so much unselfish love
For all our time in life
But if we hold too tightly
You'll not move to the light

On to a better life
Where you can be free
Of all the discomfort and pain
That held you here to me

So as we find the courage to say
This last farewell
I hope you forgive us
For the time it took us-still

We'll hold the memories
That in our heart remain
We pray one day down the road aways
That they will lessen our own pain

Hope they had a party for you at the bridge- we love you always....


----------



## kascha13 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is a picture of Kascha when she was 13yrs old.


http://s326.photobucket.com/albums/k417/kascha13/?action=view&current=1010.jpg


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

oh she was beautiful.


----------



## kascha13 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kascha, forever in our hearts


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

aww she was such a beauty -


----------

